# Cheap landscape timbers at Lowes



## Knots (Apr 10, 2015)

For those who make racks like the ones shown in this thread:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/super-simple-wood-rack.128367/

Lowes has 8 foot treated landscape timbers for $1.97 each.  Don't know if that's just local or how long it lasts, but I just got some.


----------



## BoiledOver (Apr 10, 2015)

Love those spring sales, got a bunch of those last year. Will never need to get another for wood stacking, they last forever.


----------



## Knots (Apr 11, 2015)

It's truly amazing to me that someone can cut down a tree, haul it to a processing plant, mill it and cut it to length, treat it with chemicals, haul it to a retailer, and then sell it for $1.97.  Incredible.


----------



## Creekside (Apr 11, 2015)

I started using those too they're so cheap.  I bet they don't make any money on them but use it to get people in the store.


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 12, 2015)

Saw that design too via Google when I was looking for info on the proper way to stack wood. Instead of using timbers I used 2x6 ptl from a neighbor who was redoing his deck. Split them in half and screwed them together for the runners which is about the same thickness as the timbers. Every 10' I brought up a vertical 2x4 divider for more stability and since I'm stacking over 4.5' it comes out to around half a cord each. Makes it very easy to separate wood species and cover and know  where I'm at on my cord count. Works great for me.


----------



## Knots (Apr 12, 2015)

Creekside said:


> I started using those too they're so cheap.  I bet they don't make any money on them but use it to get people in the store.


It worked!


----------



## Knots (Apr 12, 2015)

Bigsby said:


> Saw that design too via Google when I was looking for info on the proper way to stack wood. Instead of using timbers I used 2x6 ptl from a neighbor who was redoing his deck. Split them in half and screwed them together for the runners which is about the same thickness as the timbers. Every 10' I brought up a vertical 2x4 divider for more stability and since I'm stacking over 4.5' it comes out to around half a cord each. Makes it very easy to separate wood species and cover and know  where I'm at on my cord count. Works great for me.



Those are some tidy piles.  I tend to get greedy and mound the top.


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 12, 2015)

Knots said:


> Those are some tidy piles.  I tend to get greedy and mound the top.


I guess the OCD in me won't allow me to mound the piles, but directs me to expand laterally. Adding on two more cord here shortly giving me a total of six which will put me ahead nicely. Now I've got to fill those suckers.


----------

